# amd apu a10 5800k support dual graphic



## niz04 (Sep 28, 2012)

amd apu a10 5800k support dual graphic like pairing radeon 6000 series .... 

AMD Radeon Dual Graphics

 this means 5800k only pair with 6670 iam thinking to pair with 6850..there any motherboard under 5k which support lucid logix and amd igpu and gpu....

 this amd a10 5800k is good as intel core i5 3570k


 thankss


----------



## Skud (Sep 28, 2012)

continue here:-

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/148272-amd-trinity-apu-discussion.html


----------

